# Mosquito Lake Youth Hunt -?



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Taking my son to the youth hunt on Sunday. Anyone at the youth hunt last week? If so what was it like or has anyone ever go on the youth hunt? Suggestions...


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

Have good rubber knee boots! Very swampy/wet.
We're heading there New Years Eve Day.
Been there half dozen times. You will see deer.
This year you have no idea which block you'll hunt til you check in.
Best bet is sit early (near field or swamp edge), until light enough to see, then move around slowly looking for some better conditions.
Very difficult going in blind. Study the are map and try to pick points in each you'll want to start at. Like block B parking lot 4, stay up in NW corner til light, close to road. IMO.
You are going to have great weather, try to keep him in one spot as long as possible. Others will start moving and the deer will also be moving.
Keep him fed!
This map gives the blocks and parking areas on page 2:
http://www.ohiodnr.gov/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=aWmT1tsTMUM%3D&tabid=23533

Good Luck, have fun, enjoy the day and BE SAFE!
Post back....


----------



## Reel Thrill (Jun 14, 2010)

I was there last weekend with my son. We waited until just light to start walking in, they let us get in the parking lot as early as 6:00 AM but I would advise waiting. Hunted a spot north of headquarters. We did not go deep in and stayed on a fringe along a tree line and edge of woods. Two came up the tree line and he took a shot but missed at 70 yards at 7:45. He got flustered but calmed down and went back to the corner to wait again. A lone button buck came to my blind side and he saw it and told me to freeze, shouldered the 20 ga. and dropped him at 25 yards at 8:10 AM. We took a blind with us but did not use it. It's very green so the best advice I can give is get a spot where you can see 50 to 75 yards or so out. You don't have to venture deep, find some tracks and set up. Good luck!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

I have hunted in there many of times. Some areas are better than others. I personally like B block just south of the rangers station. My best advice would be to get in there and find an open area that you can see a little ways. Figure which way you believe the deer will come from and then put the wind in your favor for that direction. The cover in there is THICK! Walking around is very tough and I would not suggest it especially if you have a little guy with you. Sitting is tough for youngsters so have him bring in a video game and some grub to keep him occupied. Mosquitoes will probably be an issue too get a thermacell or mosquito repellent.

My brother hunted with his 12 yr old daughter last week and saw 10 does. She did not shoot(held out for a buck) Hunted B block. There are not a ton of deer in there so I would not be too picky if your just looking to shoot a deer. Good Luck...I hope you guys get one!

Looking at the map from the previous post Sections B5 and B6 are very good for the youth hunts. Easy walk to get into the woods and just sit.


----------

